# My first handgun



## joshg138 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase my first new handgun. I've been around handguns and long-guns my whole life, but every handgun I've shot belonged to my dad/uncle/grandfather. I do own a Star BM that I was given, but it's time for me to buy a brand new handgun for myself. I'm looking for a .40 cal semi-automatic. I'm not in LE and don't live in a state where I can get a carry permit (NJ), so this will be used at the range and for home defense. I've narrowed down my options to two choices. I can either get the Springfield XD(M) or the H&K USP. Money is somewhat of an issue, but I am willing to go a little beyond my budget and get the USP if it is worth itl. Thanks in advance everyone. 

Oh, Is it bad forum etiquitte if I post this to both the H&K and Springfield forums?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Rent them and get the one that you shoot best. Both are good choices.

And yes, no need to post twice as one will always get deleted by a mod. I moved it to the "New to Handguns" forum so you.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I was faced with this exact same dilemma. You should try them out and see which one feels the best in your hand. I was choosing between the XD, the USP, and a glock 27. I am probably going to go with the glock for the price tag reasons and thier track record for reliability. The XD is in the 600s and the USP is in the 800s. The glock is in the 500s and there is a gun show coming to my area next weekend. Good luck with each of your choices and be sure to drop in and tell us which one you chose!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

harlequineternal said:


> I *The XD is in the 600s *and the USP is in the 800s. The glock is in the 500s and there is a gun show coming to my area next weekend.


Good God, tell me that's for an XDm or one with night sights and not a stock XD. Plain Jane XD's should be upper $400's to mid $500's.

On a side note, don't assume you're going to get a good deal at the gun show. Lots of vendors prey on people who think that because it's a gun show the deals are good and jack the prices. There are lots of stories about price gouging at shows due to people panic buying in fear of the Obama administration and I've seen it first-hand at previous shows. Know what the guns are going for locally as well as on-line and use that information when you hit the show.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

You are right Todd, I was talking about the XDM. I just ran a check on run of the mill XD's and it came back in the 400s and low 500s. Ill try to make more educated posts in the future. Sorry!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

harlequineternal said:


> You are right Todd, I was talking about the XDM. I just ran a check on run of the mill XD's and it came back in the 400s and low 500s. Ill try to make more educated posts in the future. Sorry!


I don't think it's a problem, no one wants you to get ripped off is all. 

I know I seem like I'm stirring the pot with my recommendations, but for a first-handgun I don't like the idea of 40 S&W as its chambering. The recoil can be quite snappy and you lose the option of using +P rounds for personal protection. As stated in other areas of this thread, range time will tell you a lot of what you need to know when purchasing a handgun. Please keep in mind, I was in the same boat as you two years ago and decided to get a Glock 22 40S&W based on the recommendations of a few LE buddies. After six months of what I can only describe as "slightly annoying 40 S&W discomfort," I parted ways with the Glock ended up with a USP 45. I was taught on a 1911 and was way more at home with the 45 ACP than the 40 S&W. I'm guessing you would have a similar relationship with earlier handgun shooting experiences; it's worth considering.

As far as XDm or USP, either would be great. BE SURE TO HOLD AN XDM HOWEVER! When it comes to its height, the grip feels a little too tall [for me anyhow]. This could be a deal-breaker if it's too uncomfortable! Personally, I'd go for XDm 9mm. Nineteen rounds is remarkable at home AND at the range, and you'll save a few bucks while practicing.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> I don't think it's a problem, no one wants you to get ripped off is all.


Exactly!


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

I feel your pain about no concealed carry in NJ. I'm originally from Cherry Hill, but moved to North Carolina and now they almost encourage it since it is proven to deter crime. 

Keep looking and you can find a good deal on an HK. I was hunting for one for a while and I found a USP in both 9mm and .40 for $450 used. I have shot a used USP .40 S&W and can say that they are great shooters when used, in fact some guys at the hkpro forums prefer the used feel of the USP.

I cant think of a better range gun than a used USP at a price like that, I hope you can locate a used one!


----------

